# What are your perferred braids or mono's on surf reels?



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm new to surf fishing but not to fishing. I stream/river fish a lot with a centerpin and a Gloomis rod up here in Ontario and occasionally down-rigging in Lake Ontario for salmon and rainbows. Oh yes also chucking spoons for same with a 10.6'

Presently Century is building me a 5 piece travel rod which is a HPR blank and apparently I'm told its a version of the 1505. I'd be more so using Shimano's Aero Technium MgS XS-B as I'm ordering her from the UK and Daiwa's Tournament Surf QD45 and a spare spool is on its way. 
I mentioning the rod and some reels as to offer you the info of my setup for now.

I'd also maybe spool up a Stella 4000XG with braid as well. please, please do not recommend PP of any weight. IMHO she sucks for me and lets just leave it at that. Poor knot strength and doesn't hold up when 15 pounders take me around rocks.

I've goggled and found great feedback to this stuff below. I don't mind spending a few more bucks when it comes to my obsession, lol. I want a top end 8 strain. 

*What are your thoughts of Team Daiwa's TD-Sensor; comes in 4lb-80lb as a mainline for the aforementioned reels of mine?*
http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/td-sensor-pe/

I'm also looking to maybe setup my 4000 Stella with 10lb of this TD-Sensor and frog hair fluro leader for freshwater rainbows as well.

[B What PE/braid are u guys using on your surf reels or other open-face spinners?[/B]

*From looking at photos of surf reels I see a 2 colored braid setup, I guess one is mainline and the other is what, a shocker leader braid?*

I want to thank you all in advance.......Phil


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Lol PP was gonna be my recommendation... works perfectly for me. Anyhow, may I suggest staying away from Stren... unless you want your line looking like yarn after a few saltwater trips lol


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

20-30 lbs Spiderwire invisa-glo with 50lb PP shock leader. Helps to see your line without it having to be bright yellow or orange.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fireline and pro spec.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Suffix 832 or ripcord 8


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

I use KastKing SuperPower 30lb braid on my surf spinning reel. I'm quite pleased with it and while it's not super-cheap, it does save you a bit over PowerPro. I plan to spool up my new inshore reel with SuperPower 20lb as well when it's delivered to me.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Mono . . . Ande Back-Country . . . Low memory and good abrasion resistance !


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Opps! See next post. Sorry.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm spooled with 30# Power Pro with 50# Ande shock leader. Just remember that your shock leader should be 2 times the length of your rod plus 2 wraps on the spool. You said "* please do not recommend PP of any weight. IMHO she sucks for me and lets just leave it at that. Poor knot strength and doesn't hold up when 15 pounders take me around rocks.* Seems to me you need to be tying better and proper knots. As far as the line breaking in the rocks that's usually because you don't have the proper leader. Take it for what it's worth. Just trying to help.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Ex .... Poor knot strength and doesn't hold up when 15 pounders take me around rocks.



Not trying to be an ass but doesn't matter what brand your trying to use if your not tieing things right to begin with. plus using a leader or shock leader around structure instead of straight braid will help reduce abrasion cut offs drastically.

Just about all surf casters (bait soakers)use mono normaly 17lb -20 the other surf casters ( jig/spoon guys) use braid . Yes17lb will bring in 40lb drum and more. Mono sinks and braid floats. So if your surf casting and soaking baits braid will get moved if there is wave activity while mono is less affected or not at all. Plus braid wI'll bird nest more easily and will cut thru mono line like butter, not going into braid vs mono any further ....

As far as line goes I use pp for braid and momoi for mono .

Imo looks like this is a traveling setup . I would go mono since some states/places fisherman frown on braid with surf/pier casters and could cause a conflict down the road. Or carry two spools like I do..

Imo drop down to the distance casting section and you will find alot of info there.


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

IPNURWATER said:


> Plus braid wI'll bird nest more easily and will cut thru mono line like butter, not going into braid vs mono any further ....


Actually, I'd like for you to go into braid vs. mono further after making a statement like this. I have had dozens of birds nests over the years with mono on both spinning and casting setups, yet only one that I can recall with braid (and it was my fault, not the line). Also, many people (myself included) often tie braid directly to mono with no cutting issues whatsoever. Not trying to start a flame war here, but I'm wondering if _you_ are perhaps not tying things right to begin with.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

I use 20 lb Sufix Tritanium Plus with a 40# Ande Back Country shock leader and it does pretty well.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

30 lb. Sufix 832 main line and 90 lb. braid shock leader shown to me by a couple of better caster then I could ever be. Most guys south of the Mason Dixon line will say no to braid. LOL


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm a PP fan, never had an issue. No breaks, ties great knots and never had a bird's nest.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Sandbar 
"Also, many people (myself included) often tie braid directly to mono with no cutting issues whatsoever. Not trying to start a flame war here, but I'm wondering if _you_ are perhaps not tying things right to begin with.[/QUOTE]

I think you need to re-read the above post .
I never quoted that tying mono to braid will cut the line since I don't use swivels either I tie direct to the line like you .guess you took that out of context or I guess I was to vague . What I meant was if a braided line crosses a mono line in the water with tension on both lines the braided line will cut thru the mono . As far as mono vs braid I apologizes I meant braid is MORE prone to wind knots vs mono and easier to control on baitcasters IMO.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey *columbo333 *, you're gotten some very good advice here and it looks like your problem comes down to proper knot tying and the use of adequate leader. I hope you take all this in a constructive nature. That's what this forum is all about - people helping eachother.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't like braid. I fish 14, 17, 20 lb clear Tri+ and 20 lb on reels, 30, and 50 BBG for leaders.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

"As far as mono vs braid I apologizes I meant braid is MORE prone to wind knots vs mono and easier to control on baitcasters"

Wind knots are far more common on baitcastors which is why I use spinners.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> Mono . . . Ande Back-Country . . . Low memory and good abrasion resistance !


...another vote for ANDE.....BACK-COUNTRY or PREMIUM....


----------



## eastbound (Aug 11, 2014)

Bump ande backcountry. I like the neon green 15# for general pier and catfishing. Havent ventured into the world of braid yet.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

catman said:


> Hey *columbo333 *, you're gotten some very good advice here and it looks like your problem comes down to proper knot tying and the use of adequate leader. I hope you take all this in a constructive nature. That's what this forum is all about - people helping eachother.


I'd agree its been constructive input and some useful. 

Truly I don't know how from what I posted, mentioned my unhappiness of an inadequate leader line. But I can see how she ventured in a few directions. 

For my centerpin fishing and I don't want to go down that road as its not the input I'm after; I use a 20lb micro swivel with my braid tied to one end and the fluro to the other with a polymer knot. The Frog hair Fluro I use is not giving me any problems; its the strongest, thinnest diameter fluro of seen to date. I use it for freshwater salmon and bows without any issues, overall. l use the 8.8lb and its .008", now that's amazing strength for a thin diameter l must say. Another good leader is the STS.

Anyway l more so wanted input to what braids some of you use and you answered your choices.

But no mention of the "Team Daiwa's TD-Sensor". I guess no one here has used it! Has anyone heard of others using it?

Do any of you venture to using some braids from JDM? I think from the research I've done from in reading forums that its an amazing braid.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

IPNURWATER Imo looks like this is a traveling setup . I would go mono since some states/places fisherman frown on braid with surf/pier casters and could cause a conflict down the road. Or carry two spools like I do..

I'd agree that pier casters frown on others using braids when some or most are using mono for when the battle ensues, yes she'll cut like butter. But even surf fisherman frown upon that with the about of space in-between the guys? 

I'm not a pro but that seems to me that that person doesn't really known how to fight a fish: to be able to turn its head around to the wanted direction. But again , I'm new with saltwater fishing. In the river I can turn a 25 pounder around even with 10lb main and the leader I mentioned. It's all about having the proper rod and knowing the equipments capabilities. Anyway the fish you guys are battling at the shores are probably much more muscle-bounded and weigh twice as much. But I'd think that even a 50 pounder can be landed with 12lb test if we tired them enough and keep that line tight just below its breaking point anyway.

But what do I know...

So lets put it this way, if cash wasn't an issue, what braid would you guys use? And please, please don't read this the wrong way man! If there's nothing to add to this that's constructive, let it go! Remember I said please.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*I'm looking forward to trying "GLISS", when it becomes available . . .
*

*https://www.angling-international.com/new-line-tipped-replacement-braid/


http://www.bluecreator.biz/mediaFiles/pics_catalog/4438329_pdf.pdf*


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> *I'm looking forward to trying "GLISS", when it becomes available . . .
> *
> 
> *https://www.angling-international.com/new-line-tipped-replacement-braid/
> ...



I want to thank you for the link Sir, truly. Especially with the Gliss Line info as I remember goggling a few days ago and she came up at a site. Scrolling down the second link I'm thinking what da hell is this info, I guess she's in German cause I'm not understanding but there she was page 98, da Gliss, lol. Man another conversion table. 

What does WFT stand for? (World Fishing Treatment for obsessed guys like myself, lol.)

Thx Cugino, Cugino is Italian for Cousin


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

columbo333 said:


> I want to thank you for the link Sir, truly. Especially with the Gliss Line info as I remember goggling a few days ago and she came up at a site. Scrolling down the second link I'm thinking what da hell is this info, I guess she's in German cause I'm not understanding but there she was page 98, da Gliss, lol. Man another conversion table.
> 
> What does WFT stand for? (World Fishing Treatment for obsessed guys like myself, lol.)
> 
> Thx Cugino, Cugino is Italian for Cousin


"WFT" = "World Fishing Tackle" , company in Germany.


----------



## xwrap (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello all. I am new to this forum but definitely not new to fishing. I mainly pier fish off of Navarre Pier in Navarre Florida, and sometimes Okaloosa Island Pier in Ft. Walton Beach. Over the years I have found out that it is all personal preference when it comes to fishing line. I personally fish with braid on all of my 706s. There are a few down sides with it though. 1st When the braid is spooled on your reel, make sure it gets spooled on tight. If its not spooled tight and right, the first time casting into the wind it will cause your line to knot up. I promise picking knots out of braid is harder the picking a back lash out of a bait caster. 2nd No stretch, no give. You have to fish with your drag just a little bit looser than you would with mono. If you fish braid with mono drag, you run the risk of bad hook set or breaking your line. The up side to braid is casting ability. I can out cast most guys on the piers by using braid if they are using mono. Another upside is. Where I fish we have a lot of dolphins that like to hang out around the piers while we are fishing for King Mackerel. Dolphins love eating Kings. Fishing with braid gives the advantage of horsing the fish away from flipper because of the diameter/pound ratio of the braid. 30 pound braid with the diameter of 15 pound mono. I am sure I can think of some more pros and cons but when it comes down to it, it is all what you feel comfortable fishing with. All of my experience with braid is with fishing for King Mackerel. Fishing for Cobia is completely different.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Who are the Dealers for World Fishing Tackle products ?


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

15-20 pound mono for the beach(depends on what rod it's on) and I like use 10 pound braid for everything else. You don't need anything heavier than 20 pound on the beach.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

I went with Sufix 832 this year and so far seem to be happy with it,,,, anyone else try this line and have any comments prior to me getting a few more spools of it?

http://www.tackledirect.com/sufix-832-advanced-superline.html


----------



## Abu caster (Sep 26, 2007)

Nothing but Sufix 832 50 on surf casting reels 20 and 10 on fresh water spinning reels


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I like Berkly Big game mono . I do not like braid. This year i tried Suffix mono on some reels, worked great.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

for the open beach all my reels have super slick 8........superb line


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

For line 8-15lb I use Fireline. For lines 20-40lb, I use PowerPro. For 40-300lb I use Hollow core lines from Pro Challenger, Toro Tamer, and Jerry Brown. Never encountered problems with any of these 5 lines.

I also use 80lb PowerPro for baitcasting. All MXL Avets are filled with this line. My LX's and HX's are filled with 100lb Toro Tamer Hollow Core.


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

I use 50lb PP on anything I don't need to cast very far. My three 6'-7' rods on my kayak (spinner and baitcasters) use braid. My 10' Shimano Baitrunner has 65' braid. But for 13' rods (that could at some point be casted in traffic like the end of a pier or the point) I stick with mono. I like Suffix 17lb high vis.
I throw mono on the 13'ers for 2 reasons - it could cut nearby mono lines (like IPNURWATER mentioned in post 15) angering other anglers, and also because WHEN I squirrel it up real bad, I can sometimes untangle it or at least cut it less than braid. The size of the birds nest I'm capable of, can sometimes take 10-15mins of cutting on a pier. If that were braid, I don't think I'd even attempt to clean it up unless I had a kitchen table, chair, bright light, a very sharp knife and a some tweezers.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Personally, I'm going to be trying "GLISS", whenever it becomes available from WFT ( World Fishing Tackle ), in Germany.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

None


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> None


So do you catch many fish using "none" no braid or mono?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Chris_Worthington said:


> So do you catch many fish using "none" no braid or mono?


Use "The Force" . . . Just like Luke Skywalker . . . LOL ! ! !


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

MONO and yes "I caught a fish once ... it was fun"


Not a braid fan.... but that subject has been more than Rodney King


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Forget this Gliss until they actually get it to a USA distrib.

I've been conversing on the phone and in emails with the makers of Gliss. They offered me web links to those in Germany that ought to have it and be able to ship it to Toronto but let me tell u, every place they offered to where I can get it today, doesnt either have it in stock now or will not have till 2015. 

At first when I emailed Gliss, they wanted to know who l was, was I a BIG dealer or a peasant. Let me tell ya, they certainly let me know they they only deal with heavy hitting ordering customers at this time. I did get something that is official from one German store that it should be available in Feb /15. 

They do claim its diameter is much thinner than others for the same Ib capability but that's it, claims. Who knows until there's been R&D on it, it may be bogus. 

Anyway maybe some of u will have better results but I certainly was left feeling like a peasant even though I would have purchased 5 x 300m of different sizes.

Thx for the input gentlemen, truly. I did get some Monster Battle and some TS Sensor thats coming in from Australia as we speak. PP, Ill leave it to those that want it, to me, ah well I'll hold on to my opinion on her. Ya, ya ya, it must be your poor knots, lol, like I just started fishing and bought all my stuff from Walmart.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

columbo333 said:


> Forget this Gliss until they actually get it to a USA distrib.
> 
> At first when I emailed Gliss, they wanted to know who l was, was I a BIG dealer or a peasant. Let me tell ya, they certainly let me know they they only deal with heavy hitting ordering customers at this time.


If we're lucky, maybe Cabela's or Bass Pro Shops will place an order for it !


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I switched to 832 and more economical pp super slick 8 it is so much better than regular power pro.

Geez 65# braid on a kayak is like an anchor line if hung up and a lot less line capacity not to mention reduced casting distance compared to 20# line.jm2c


----------

